# 06 Rhino 660????



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Alright guys what are some of the common issues to look for on a used rhino. Im thinkin about gettin a sxs and have found a possibly good deal on a rhino. Just don't want to get ripped off.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

is it all stock or what?


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Not sure I haven't seen it yet, he claims that it is snorkled and has 27" mud lites on stock wheels. I doubt there has been much done to it. His grandpa used it to quail hunt. Im just looking for a reliable party wagon if you know what i mean. Ive read that they are bad weak but have no experience with them. Last yammy I had was my 95 timberwolf.


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

ive got a buddy that has a 450 rhino with 27 in mudlites and it does lag behind at all. matter of fact it pulls hard through most stuff. only down side to them in my opinion is they weigh too much and tend to get stuck pretty easy when in soft stuff. but then again everything on his is stock except the tires.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Well thats good to hear, I would probably put a 2" lift on it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea i hear those things are pretty tough


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I know someone that has one. He puts it through he'll. It did ok on the ride that we went on. He was running 27" vamps and when in the thick stuff he had problems turning them. Right at the end of the ride he got in a deep thick hole and got his tires spinning then broke one of his front axles. I thought it was a tuff machine knowing how this guy is.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Any common issues to look for?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would say to go over it with a fine tooth comb. You know the oils and the air box for mud residue. They are defenantly good for just crusing and light mud.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll help ya look it over RD. :rockn:


----------

